# مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان



## esambraveheart (25 يناير 2008)

*هذا الموضوع هو سؤال موجه لادارة الموقع اكثر منه اقتراح بتعديل قوانين منتدى حوار الاديان بجميع اقسامه
و السؤال هو :
ما هو الدور الذي تطمح ادارة الموقع ان يلعبه منتدى حوار الاديان؟؟؟
و هل يصح ان يكون هذا الدور "سلبي" لا "ايجابي"؟؟؟؟
و للتوضيح اكثر ساقول الاتى:
 قوانين منتدى حوار الاديان "تحرص تمام الحرص علي عدم التطرق لما يخص الدين المسيحي "..و هذا التشديد علي هذه النقطه هو في حد ذاته "سلاح ذو حدين" في النهايه "يفقد منتدى  حوار الاديان المقدره علي ان يلعب دورا ايجابيا  و يبقي دوره سلبيا طول الوقت 
و ساوضح المقصود اكثر :
الدور السلبي : هو الهجوم علي العقيده الخاطئه و اثبات خطئها بالحجه و البرهان و هذا وحده "يعتبر انجاز"  لكن للاسف ليس هو كل شئ مطلوب امام الله بامانه من منتدى كمنتدى الكنيسه العربيه
فنتيجة هذا الهجوم مع قوانين منتدي حوار الاديان التى تمنع التطرق لما يخص الدين المسيحي ستكون سلبيه .. فقد نجحنا فقط في التشكيك في العقيده الضاله و لكن نكون قد تركنا من شك في هذه العقيده "معلقا في الهواء"..و "بلا عقيده"...لاننا امتنعنا بسبب قوانين  هذا المنتدى عن  تقديم  "الغذاء الروحى الحقيقي" لمن منعنا عنه "كسرة الخبز المسمومه"  فتركناه "جائعا"  لا يجد ما يشبع جوعه  و بالوقت لن يجد امامه حلا سوى "ان يعود لكسرة الخبز المسمومه" فياكلها احسن من ان يموت من الجوع
وهنا يتضح المطلوب و ما هو الدور الايجابي:
فلابد من "المقارنه"..فبعد ان نهيت شخصا مثلا عن السرقه ووضحت له كم هى  غير شريفه  لا ينبغي ان تتركه دون ان ترشده لما يجب ان يفعله بعد ان يطيع كلامك و يمتنع عن السرقه  و الا لو تركته هكذا في حيره  بدون ارشاد "ايجابي" فلن يجد امامه مفرا من ان "يعود للسرقه  ..  ليعيش"
لذلك ..فانى ارى انه يجب ان يكون  توضيح  خطا العقيده الضاله في كل وقت  و كل موقف  مصحوبا بتوضيح للعقيده الصحيحه و لطريق النور  ...لان الغرض الايجابي الحقيقي...و  هو ماسيحاسبنا الله عليه..ليس هو الجدال لمجرد اثبات خطا الاخر..او صب جام الغضب..او تحقيق انتصارات حواريه تقول ان المسيحيين علي حق و المسلمون علي ضلال...و  انما الغرض الايجابي الحقيقي هو "رد النفوس الضاله و التبشير و الكرازه بكلمة الله الموجوده في الانجيل للقلوب المظلمه التى تتعطش للنور لكن لا تستطيع و لا تجرؤ علي ان تطلب ان تراه لان الاسلام يرهبها من جانب  و نحن نشككها و نتركها لتمزقها الحيره من الجانب الاخر  بهذا الدور السلبي الذي يلعبه منتدى حوار الاديان حتى هذه اللحظه
رجو من الاخوه الاداريين دراسة الموضوع بعمق  واضعين امام اعيننا جميعا ان ما ينبغي ان نفعله هنا في هذا المنتدى لابد ان يكون لارضاء سيدنا و الهنا المسيح و ليس لارضاء ذواتنا او لمجرد التسليه و قضاء الوقت او لو مجرد اثبات وجهات نظر شخصيه لا تخدم المسيح في شئ...بهذا نكون حقا  نخدم رب المجد و نكرز بكلمته و نربح نفوسا كاد الشيطان ان يفترسها و تذكروا ان "المحبه هي اعظم الوصايا ...و لهذا  طلب منا ان نحب اعدائنا., و لكي نبرهن لمسيحنا اننا حقا نحب اعدائنا..ينبغي الانتركهم ليهلكوا في ضلالهم او حيرتهم

سلام و محبة المسيح للجميع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*

فية اماكن مخصوصة فى المنتدى للحجات المسيحية منها

*الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية* 

*الاسئلة و الاجوبة*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*

*


فراشة مسيحية قال:



			فية اماكن مخصوصة فى المنتدى للحجات المسيحية منها

الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية 

الاسئلة و الاجوبة

أنقر للتوسيع...

اختى العزيزه فراشه
اكيد انا عارف ان فيه اقسام لتلعب الدور الايجابي في المنتدى لكن هل تعتقدى ان المحاورالاسلامي الذي يدافع عن عقيدته في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي بينما ههو في الحقيقه يملاه الشك و لكن لا يريد ان يبوح به سوف يتعب نفسه بصدق ليجد " الحقيقه المتمثله في نقيض النقطه التى اثبتنا له خطاها في دينه "
و للتوضيح اكثر :
اقول انه يجب علي ان اقدم هذين الشيئين فورا و جنبا الي جنب و في موضوع واحد :
1-مثلا  ..كيف ان الله في المنظور الاسلامي اله ضعيف و محدود القدره
2- جنبا الي جنب مع رقم "1"...كيف ان الله في المنظور المسيحي اله قوى لا حدود لقدرته و عظمته
بهذا اكون قد بترت الداء ..و قدمت الدواء فورا للنفس التي قمت انا بزعزعة ايمانها بالضلال....و بعدها بكل تاكيد سوف تجدينه يبحث جاهدا عن الحقيقه في قسم الرد علي الشبهات ليقنع نفسه "تماما" بان المسيحيه هي "الاصح" و انه لا ينبغي ان يتردد بعد الان في ان "يترك الضلال"...لكي .."يعتنق الحق"

اتمني ان اكون وضحت وجهة نظرى اكثر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*

طيب ننتظر راى مشرفي حوار الاديان و الادارة​


----------



## answer me muslims (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*

اخى الحبيب لا يوجد مقارنه بين الاسلام والمسيحيه ولا ينفع اى مقارنه
ولكن نحن نخصص للمسلمين منتدى للرد على جميع تسالتهم ونحن ايضا لنا نتدى لطرح جميع اسئلتنا وهذا هو افضل حال لحوار الاديان
انا عن نفسى مقدرش اجيب ايه من الانجيل فى موضوع فيه مثلا رضاعه الكبير


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*



esambraveheart قال:


> ​و السؤال هو :
> ما هو الدور الذي تطمح ادارة الموقع ان يلعبه منتدى حوار الاديان؟؟؟​


​لا اعرف ما تعني بسؤال و لا اعرف ما مغزاه اصلا
القسم هو للحوار الاسلامي, اي في الاسلاميات فقط و الغرض منه طرح الحقائق الاسلامية بوجهة نظرنا و عليها يتتبع الحوار
​


> و هل يصح ان يكون هذا الدور "سلبي" لا "ايجابي"؟؟؟؟


​كيف له ان يكون سلبي؟​


> و للتوضيح اكثر ساقول الاتى:
> قوانين منتدى حوار الاديان "تحرص تمام الحرص علي عدم التطرق لما يخص الدين المسيحي "..و هذا التشديد علي هذه النقطه هو في حد ذاته "سلاح ذو حدين" في النهايه "يفقد منتدى حوار الاديان المقدره علي ان يلعب دورا ايجابيا و يبقي دوره سلبيا طول الوقت


​

هذه وجهة نظرك انت وحدك, فاتحفظ بها لنفسك
فهناك مشرفين و محاورين يستخدمون الكثير من وقتهم في ذلك القسم فلا تسمح لنفسك ان تصف التعب هذا كله بالسلبي, فلست انت من يحدد السلبي من الايجابي
مجددا رايك الناقد بهذا الشكل احتفظ به لنفسك مستقبلا​​​

و ساوضح المقصود اكثر :



> الدور السلبي : هو الهجوم علي العقيده الخاطئه و اثبات خطئها بالحجه و البرهان و هذا وحده "يعتبر انجاز" لكن للاسف ليس هو كل شئ مطلوب امام الله بامانه من منتدى كمنتدى الكنيسه العربيه


​

نحن لا نهجم على احد, نحن مستقرين في منتدانا و نطرح المواضيع, الي يعجبه يناقش اهلا و سهلا بيه, الي لا يعجبه, المنتدى لم يجبر احد على الدخول او القراءة او الرد​
​​


> فنتيجة هذا الهجوم مع قوانين منتدي حوار الاديان التى تمنع التطرق لما يخص الدين المسيحي ستكون سلبيه .. فقد نجحنا فقط في التشكيك في العقيده الضاله و لكن نكون قد تركنا من شك في هذه العقيده "معلقا في الهواء"..و "بلا عقيده"...لاننا امتنعنا بسبب قوانين هذا المنتدى عن تقديم "الغذاء الروحى الحقيقي" لمن منعنا عنه "كسرة الخبز المسمومه" فتركناه "جائعا" لا يجد ما يشبع جوعه و بالوقت لن يجد امامه حلا سوى "ان يعود لكسرة الخبز المسمومه" فياكلها احسن من ان يموت من الجوع


​كل ما تريده موجود في الاقسام المسيحية
فالمسلم ليس غبي لهذه الدرجة, فان رفض الاسلام بسبب مواضيع الحوار الاسلامي, لن يتردد بدخول الاقسام المسيحية للتعرف على المسيح
فالمنتدى مترابط باقسامه و لا احد يقول من يدخل القسم الاسلامي لا يدخل غيره, بالعكس اغلبية الذين يشاركون في الحوار الاسلامييشاركون في المسيحي
تابع المشاركين و سترى ذلك​



> وهنا يتضح المطلوب و ما هو الدور الايجابي:
> فلابد من "المقارنه"..فبعد ان نهيت شخصا مثلا عن السرقه ووضحت له كم هى غير شريفه لا ينبغي ان تتركه دون ان ترشده لما يجب ان يفعله بعد ان يطيع كلامك و يمتنع عن السرقه و الا لو تركته هكذا في حيره بدون ارشاد "ايجابي"


​

ان كنت تريد ارشاد احد, افتح موضوع بمضمونه المسيحي في قسمه المناسب و ضع الرابط في الموضوع
فهذه الطريقة فعالة اكثر فهي لا تشتت الموضوع و تقدم المعلومة النافعة  للشخص الذي يريدها فعلا​



> رجو من الاخوه الاداريين دراسة الموضوع بعمق واضعين امام اعيننا جميعا ان ما ينبغي ان نفعله هنا في هذا المنتدى لابد ان يكون لارضاء سيدنا و الهنا المسيح و ليس لارضاء ذواتنا او لمجرد التسليه و قضاء الوقت او لو مجرد اثبات وجهات نظر شخصيه لا تخدم المسيح في شئ...بهذا نكون حقا نخدم رب المجد و نكرز بكلمته و نربح نفوسا كاد الشيطان ان يفترسها و تذكروا ان "المحبه هي اعظم الوصايا


​الموضوع درسناه و ناقشناه منذ فترة طويلة, بعد ان كانت فكرة المقارنة و الدخول في المسيحيات مسموحة, لكن اثبتت فشلها مع الوقت
فطريقة التركيز في مسار واحد هي الافضل بحسب رؤيتنا كادارة​



> ...و لهذا طلب منا ان نحب اعدائنا., و لكي نبرهن لمسيحنا اننا حقا نحب اعدائنا..ينبغي الانتركهم ليهلكوا في ضلالهم او حيرتهم


​طبعا نحبهم و نصلي من اجلهم, فهل سمعت لنا اي مقولة تخالف ذلك؟

شكرا على اقتراحك, لكن الموضوع اتخذنا به قرار من فترة و سيبقى بشكله الحالي

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## esambraveheart (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*

*اخي روك
بدون اطاله و باختصار شديد اوضح قصدي و  ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لانى لا اقصد النقد او التقليل من شان جهود الاخوه المشرفين القائمين علي منتدى حوار الاديان و انما اقصد ان نخدم جميعا مسيحنا بفعاليه اكثر  بادخال كلمته و نورها للقلوب المظلمه لتحل محل ظلام و ضلال سكنها لفترة ليست قصيره
ما قصدته هو انه في حكم المستحيل الا ندخل في المقارنه في حوار ما و علي الرغم من اننا علي الجانب المسيحي نحاول تجنب ذلك احتراما لقوانين المنتدى الا انه اتضح انه في اغلب الاحيان يستدعي سياق الحوار الاستشهاد بشئ من تعاليم المسيحيه ليحسم الموضوع  و ينير الطريق امام الاعين العمياء و بهذا نجد كثيرا انه لا مفر من الدخول في مقارنه حتى "تكتمل جميع جوانب الموضوع و يصبح الحوار متبادل"..كن المشكله ان المسلم دائما يعمد للتشتيت و اثارة الفوضي ليتهرب من الموضوع الاصلي
و كل ما اطلبه الان هو ليس تغيير في قوانين المنتدي و لكن مجرد قليل من التجاوز و السماح لاخوتنا من الاعضاء المسيحيين-ان اقتضت الضروره ذلك-  بالاستشهاد بما ورد في الانجيل ايضا اثناء محاورتهم مع الجانب المسلم "بما لا يخرج عن صلب الموضوع او يشتته "..لانه لابد و نحن نقول لشخص مسلم ان رجم الزانيه مثلا ليس من الله ان نوضح له لماذا هو ليس من الله  فالمسيح بمجيئه غير مفهوم عقاب الزانيه و المخطئ عموما
 و هذا هو ما قصدته عندما قلت انه يجب مع البتر ان نقدم الدواء..و تذكر ان يد الله نفسه تجرح و تعصب ..
و بالنسبه للفصل مابين القسم الدفاعي في الرد علي الشبهات و القسم المنتقد او الهجومى في حوار الاديان فهو ليس الا فصل شكلي و  انا اعلم ذلك ..لكن صدقني انك لو دخلت في اعماق المسلم المجادل امعاند فستعرف انه يستحيل عليه ان يدخل قسم الرد علي الشبهات  من نفسه ليقرا لكي يطلع علي الحقيقه و يؤمن ...فهو عندما يدخل قسم كهذا و بداخله استفسار  عن نقطه سبق اثارتها في حوار في المنتدى الاسلامي و "يخجل" ان يطرح استفساره هذا في موضوع في قسم لشبهات حتى لا يحس احد انه فعلا قد بدا  يتشكك فيما بين يديه من عقيده خاطئه ..في اغلب الاحوال لا يجد النقطه التى يبحث عنها امامه بسهوله ..فالمواضيع كثيره..و لكن  ان قمنا بتقديم الرد علي سؤاله هذا الذي لايريد ان يساله (باسلوبمن يطلب معرفة الحقيقه) اثناء الحوار في المنتدى الاسلامي نكون  قد وضحنا له كل شئ و حققنا انجازين..لا انجازا واحدا : اولا : اثبتنا له خطا عقيدته الاولي الضاله في نقطة ما ..و ثانيا : ارشدناه الي النور و توضيح كيف ان عقيدتنا صحيحه في نفس النقطه موضوع الحوار الذي اتضح ان عقيدته مخطئه فيها ...
بهذا نربح للمسيح نفوسا بدلا من ان نزعزها ثم   نتركها في حيرتها فتضل اكثر 
و سامحنى علي الاطاله​*


----------



## Fadie (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*

انت عاطفى زيادة عن اللزوم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مطلوب دور ايجابي لمنتدى حوار الاديان*

بجد فكرة كويسة يا جماعة وانا شايفة انها مفيهاش حاجة 
وطبعا موضوع رضاعة الكبير لا وجود له فى الانجيل
وده بنثبته انه لا علاقة لله بيه من العقل 
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------

